# 5/9 Band DXMAN Program

## EU1EU

5/9 Band DXMAN program       . 
   DXing. 

  5/9 Band DXMAN program 
http://ev5agb.com/award/award_5-9-band-dxman_e.htm on English 
http://ev5agb.com/award/award_5-9-band-dxman.htm 

 5/9 Band DXMAN SILVER award 
 5/9 Band DXMAN GOLD award 
 5/9 Band DXMAN PLATINUM award 
 5/9 Band DXMAN DIAMOND award 

  5/9 Band DXMAN program 
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_5-9-band-dxman.htm 
 Rules http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_5-9-band-dxman_e.htm on English

----------


## EU1EU

Trophy 5/9 BAND DXMAN GOLD trophy for R3LM

Trophies 5/9 Band DXMAN program 
 Rules http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_5-9-band-dxman_e.htm on English
http://ev5agb.com/award/trophy_5-9-band-dxman.htm 


Awards 5/9 Band DXMAN program 
Rules http://ev5agb.com/award/award_5-9-band-dxman_e.htm on English
http://ev5agb.com/award/award_5-9-band-dxman.htm

----------

